# S B Turning Tools



## Patrude (Jan 4, 2014)

S B tools has a full page advertisement in the new issue of WoodturningDesign Magazine; they look good on paper, has anyone used these tools and how do they compare to a Sorby product? Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2014)

I've seen the ads... Very slick looking stuff, but I don't know anybody who has used them. I'm assuming they're priced a lot like the Glaser stuff, and I'm too cheap to go there.


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

For the money Woodtickgreg tools are the bomb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

I have looked at his tools and there is a lot of science and thought that have gone into them. The pricing doesn't even seem out of line for items like his interchangeable handles. I like the twist lock taper, but what excites me the most about it is the $8 bench wrench. I HATE finding the right allen wrench to change out a gouge because it might switch every two or three minutes when I get into shaping and switching cuts... Interchangeable gouges are much more economical, take less room to store, easier to sharpen in some ways - but oat important;y more economical. His $8 bench wrench is one of the most ingenious things I've seen in a while. I like the thought of a 48" handle but I have no idea what the hell I would do with one 
How do they compare to Sorby? The steel is probably no better than comparable. I think his angle is the science, and I think he has done his homework. I would have to test drive some before I could really give that a good answer, but he does have my interest and attention.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 5, 2014)

He certainly has my interest too. I also appreciate that the tools are made in the U.S.A. I agree, the prices appear to be more than reasonable. I might have to test drive at least one so I can satisfy my curiosity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Where did you folks find prices? I haven't had much luck locating a retail source.

As for the steel, it looks like he's using CPM 10V so Thompson, Glaser, Hurricane, and probably others are comparable. I went the Thompson route pretty early on, and I've been satisfied with them. I don't know enough metallurgy to discuss the pros and cons of one metal over another, but I do like the Thompson steel a little better than the Sorby or Dway tools that I've used... That may be entirely psychological.

If the SB tools work as well as they look, they're gonna be great tools... He really put some effort into the aesthetics of his whole line. If any of you tool junkies get some SB tools, I hope to see a review in the tool section.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2014)

How about some links to make it easier to look at this stuff being discussed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> How about some links to make it easier to look at this stuff being discussed.



Here is a link http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kHtQjqp-mqJsLXsybMYQksw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc


----------



## TimR (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice looking tools, I'd be interested to test drive, but am pretty happy with all my equivalents so I'd be hard pressed to buy any just for kicks. Look forward to hearing some reviews from the masses.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice Idea, looks well made. Maybe they could send each of us a set to test drive and we could write reviews?


----------



## Patrude (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we go; I like the sound of that. What better way for those folks to get expert reviews.....


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 9, 2014)

I've also started down the road of collecting Doug Thompson tools ( LINK ) -- so far just a 1/2" bowl gouge and a "shallow spindle detail gouge", but when I wear out any of the other tools (some Benjamin's Best, some old Craftsman tools from eBay, etc) I'll likely replace them with Thompsons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dan Smith (Feb 26, 2015)

I have six or so of these tools with three handles that I picked up at a pawn shop. I like them so much I purchased a number of handle adapters I mounted gouges into. The negative rake scrapers work very well, have replaceable blades with grinds on both ends, with good steel, and replacing the blades is actually pretty cheap. I also like the carbon fiber handles. They limit the vibration, and are not icy cold to the touch in my un-insulated garage shop. Best of all, when the handle is too long, hitting the tail stock of the bed I can very quickly change to a shorter handle without the use of any tools. So, I bough my first at a pawn shop, now I would be happy to pay retail. Great tools.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 26, 2015)

He is out of business now, though. Stuart Batty, I mean. They closed mid-December or so.


----------



## elnino (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah Stuart Batty is probably one of the best technical turners ever! He also invented or more likely re-invented several turning tools too. Vortex tool and a few others that i can't remember. 

He did close shop i think it was just too hard to compete with thompson tools. I just bought a set of bowl gouges. 3/8 and 1/2 10V and only cost 88 for the pair un handled!!! granted on group buy but that is something we might like to do here for Wood Barter!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 4, 2015)

Always thought his scrapers were over priced.Second company of his that went under.


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome demonstrator and teacher. If you get a chance, take a class with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

